# Tomcat Thread-Handling



## y0dA (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo! 
Wie behandelt der Tomcat folgendes Szenario: 

In einer Webapplikation wollen sich 500 Benutzer gleichzeitig (unrealistisch, will nur das Handling wissen) einloggen, jedoch erlaubt der Tomcat per meiner Einstellung max. 150 Threads. Zur Frage, was macht der Tomcat derweil mit den verbliebenen 350 Benutzern? 

Hoffe mich verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben. 

mfg


----------



## Tellerrand (4. Mai 2007)

> At server startup time, this Connector will create a number of request processing threads (based on the value configured for the minSpareThreads attribute). Each incoming request requires a thread for the duration of that request. If more simultaneous requests are received than can be handled by the currently available request processing threads, additional threads will be created up to the configured maximum (the value of the maxThreads attribute). If still more simultaneous requests are received, they are stacked up inside the server socket created by the Connector, up to the configured maximum (the value of the acceptCount attribute. Any further simultaneous requests will receive "connection refused" errors, until resources are available to process them.


----------



## Marzel (5. Mai 2007)

wenn du einen ajp-connector und modjk verwendest, schickt dieser in solchen fällen ein "503 Service unavailable" HTTP status code zurück.


----------

